# overweight or ill?



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

So one of my male mice is looking a bit odd. At first glance he looks to be quite chubby but when I look more closely all his fatness seems to be around his front end that his middle... he's looked chubby for a while but AI only just noticed this distribution.

A week or so ago he was seperated from his brother so I don't know if stress could be a factor? He gets fed the same as my other mice ad is still active. Although some days he has a bit of a hunch. Not sure if moving him to a bigger cage will help?

I can't really get to a vet too easy so hope someone. Can. Offer some advice?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Could you post pictures? There's no real way to tell without.


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> Could you post pictures? There's no real way to tell without.


Okayy so I got this fellow out earlier on and was ready to take a picture, and he doesn't even look bloated anymore! He's still looking a tad chubby (which he has for ages anyway), but not like he was this morning - all hunched miserable looking.

I also cleaned him out earlier and when I went to get him out of his bed I noticed he was quite cold, but once I'd had hold of him for a bit he warmed up and was fine again!

It's so confusing because one minute he looks ill and the next it looks like there's nothing wrong with him...

I have also noticed that he seems to scarf down all his food as soon as I put it in the cage... I feed him on a night about 8pm every time. Not sure if that has anything to do with it?

I'm hoping to move him into a bigger cage sometime real soon, hopefully he's just depressed and will perk up properly once he has a bigger cage with more stuff in it.


----------

